# Work Permit Time Range



## ikreton (Oct 29, 2012)

Just wondering...how long did it take most of you coming from the US to get your work permit from your employer in China after you submitted all your documents to them?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Should be arranged within 5 working days from the moment you apply. There is no difference between nationalities. After work permit you can get your Z visa (residence permit) also after 5 working days.


----------



## ikreton (Oct 29, 2012)

I meant moreso how long does it take my employer to secure a work permit to send me in the states once they have all my information. I'm scheduled to fly out in July and I haven't been sent a work permit to get my visa yet.


----------



## juggalos1stxmas (May 14, 2013)

a few days. less than a week


----------



## ikreton (Oct 29, 2012)

I did get it in the mail this past week.


----------



## ojoulie (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

Married to a Chinese woman in 2006 in shanghai, we are living in France since then.
To work in china, do I need to apply for a business visa to work? To stay ?
Is there a resident card, I could apply for, that let me work ? Stay?

Thanks for your advice.


----------

